# Fuzzy winter coats! Let's see 'em!



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

This is Zorro in his winter wollies. Thank god he doesn't lookj like this now :lol: He looks like a wolly bear!

And the next one is Pedro and Clancy, next door's mini's. Sorry about the bad photo.


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

bwahahaha! nothing is better than a fuzzy fuzzy mini!


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

I think Cash is the fuzziest on the farm 



and Ezra and Jozie


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

<3 
What cuties so far!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Hmm, my minis don't get much attention.

Pics taken a month ago. Lulu, Latte, and Frappe....the minis have fuzzy winter coats already. Arty has his growing in a bit, his mane turns bright orange in winter lol.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

My mom does pony rides, and several of her ponies get a long beard in the winter. I'll have to hunt down some pictures of them! 

For now, tho, here's Hawkeye with his white winter coat-- in the summer he's positively flea bitten, but when we got him I thought he was solid white!!








And Sassy all dolled up for a Christmas birthday party. The bow on her butt didn't make it through the trailer ride, and mom didn't know how to put it back on so I'm glad I got pictures before hand.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow... I should have made those smaller....


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Both my girls are blanketed and very unfuzzy - Zierra simply doesn't grow a winter coat period, and Jynxy is normally a poofball but it's obviously been flattened by the blanket.

So I will post pics of quite possibly the furriest little Mini I've ever seen, Shay-las bay Mini gelding named Mini Man. :lol:










For the record - this is him in summer!!!!:


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

I think that was 2007 - here's Mini Man this year!
http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz134/Picture*****z/ProfessionalPhotoshoot/IMG_7565.jpg


----------



## poppypony (Jan 4, 2011)

they are all so cute in all there fuzzy coats


----------



## jumping lover (Jan 5, 2011)

awhh the fuzzy miny's are the best! <3


----------

